# cold feet before BMQ



## bled12345 (6 Aug 2005)

Its about a week before I leave for BMQ. After years of waiting for this, I got sworn in and my dreams came into fruition as I was called Pte Matthews for the first time in my life =). I was so overwhelmingly proud of myself, and of the other 2 people that got sworn in with me for reg force BMQ in st. Jean. 

Yesterday it really started to sink in though, 7 months of basic training to become an infantryman, realizing how difficult it is, and realizing how much pride it takes to get the job done. I began to question whether I had enough pride in myself to follow through, I began questioning if it was what I really wanted, and whether or not I had what it takes to pass and make my family proud. So basically, I was second guessing myself and getting cold feet yesterday. 

Of all places for strength to come to me, it came to me in a dream last night, I'll spare you all of the personal details. But this is for those of you that also are getting cold feet and feeling nervous about BMQ and your trade training.  I realized that despite my lack of confidence in myself, that there is a man buried deep down somewhere inside of me, and that I *DO* have the strength to accomplish this, and I need to dig deep to find that man inside of me to get the job done, so basically... I realized I can do it, and that anyone can do it.

So if anyone is having cold feet, just realize that you DO have what it takes inside of you to get the job done, and basic training is just the way for the army to prove to you that you have something inside of you that will give you strength. To give you pride, and to realize that you can accomplish great feats. 

Pte Matthews out =) 

gluck guys.


----------



## dk (6 Aug 2005)

Glad to hear you've got it all worked out. In my opinion, GREAT decision and advise.

I have been wanting this for a long time, and finally applied, got all the application done. And just awaiting The Call.
I have a feeling I will probably get cold feet near the BMQ date. 

Check out the video in this thread. I know if I was having cold feet, this would help me realize why I've wanted to be part of the CF for so long.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27644.0.html


----------



## bled12345 (6 Aug 2005)

haha yeah I saw it =) I re-downloaded bitcomet so I could see what all the pzazz was about.


Yeah.. I have a tendancy to get long winded sometimes. Basically what I was trying to convey, was that I realized there is a man in me somewhere, but its up to me to find him.


theres a HUGE difference between being a guy, and being a man... at least I think so.


----------



## NavComm (9 Aug 2005)

G'luck Bled! I'm sure you'll do fine. I just returned from Borden bmq (res). It's a lot of hard work, but well worth it. Unfortunately at my advanced age (45) I found the pushups pretty hard and am being recoursed in January. I wouldn't trade any of it though. I'm not giving up over a few lousy pushups. Most of the younger people had no problem with the training. Some though, like me could have practiced those dern pushups more!

Have fun, make friends, work hard and the rewards will be all you dreamed of


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2005)

Bled,

Good on you. Good Luck, sta safe , yada yada.

Rock on, tell us how you make out after trades training,


----------



## patrick666 (9 Aug 2005)

You'll do well with that attitude. Best of luck.

Cheers


----------



## bled12345 (10 Aug 2005)

so today I bought all the stuff asked of me on the BMQ package I got in the mail...  the only toothbrush case I could find though was neon green and looked rather fallic, use your imagination lol.... Hope I don't get razzed for that hahahaha....

crazy stuff getting ready... oh well, thanks for all the kind words =)

Just out of quick curiousity, was anyone KICKED OUT on the bmq you went to ? or were the only people recoursed or released those that just chose not to tough out various problems?


----------



## NavComm (10 Aug 2005)

bled12345 said:
			
		

> Just out of quick curiousity, was anyone KICKED OUT on the bmq you went to ? or were the only people recoursed or released those that just chose not to tough out various problems?



yes


----------



## bled12345 (10 Aug 2005)

yes to what? who and why?


----------



## NavComm (10 Aug 2005)

Yes to answer your question, someone was kicked out. I don't think it would be appropriate to comment on the details of it here. The person involved may have some recourse for all I know.


----------



## Fry (28 Aug 2005)

This thread is exactly how I feel right now! With the BMQ video and op APOLLO video, I kinda feel better knowing that things will be awesome in the end... but I seriously don't think I can keep up with the PT part, I mean people are saying they run KM after KM after KM, and I even had one dude tell me he had to do 100 pushups at a time while on reserve BMQ... I'm not sure as to the truth to this, I can barely squeek 20-25, maybe 30tops. I'm strong, but I find pushups a bit ackward.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> This thread is exactly how I feel right now! With the BMQ video and op APOLLO video, I kinda feel better knowing that things will be awesome in the end... but I seriously don't think I can keep up with the PT part, I mean people are saying they run KM after KM after KM, and I even had one dude tell me he had to do 100 pushups at a time while on reserve BMQ... I'm not sure as to the truth to this, I can barely squeek 20-25, maybe 30tops. I'm strong, but I find pushups a bit ackward.



would you just quit worrying and get on with it.........if you can't hack it you'll find out soon enough !!


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Aug 2005)

spoken like a true Jedi Master aesop081,

Agreed.  You will be okay, don't fret brother.

Get cold feet?  put on socks...there, your first piece of military advice.

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2005)

Cold feet......Wait 'til you get to a Rappel site.  You'll do it.  You'll feel a lot prouder after you have done it.

And that uniform that they are going to issue you isn't too big - you'll grow into it.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (28 Aug 2005)

> , I mean people are saying they run KM after KM after KM, and I even had one dude tell me he had to do 100 pushups at a time while on reserve BMQ...



While you will most likely run KM after KM after KM, no one will make you hit the floor and fire off 100 push ups at a time...


----------



## Lost_Warrior (28 Aug 2005)

> And that uniform that they are going to issue you isn't too big - you'll grow into it.



And to add to this, remember, everytime you put that uniform, feel proud.  It's not just some uniform.  It's the uniform of the armed forces of your nation.


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> While you will most likely run KM after KM after KM, no one will make you hit the floor and fire off 100 push ups at a time...



I didn't think so... this guy also told me he does about a thousand pushups in a typical training day (reserves)


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Aug 2005)

> I didn't think so... this guy also told me he does about a thousand pushups in a typical training day (reserves)



And the point of that comment was....

dileas

tess


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

To show that I guess the person who claims to know so much about it all is probably full of crap and is blowing the pushups out of proportion.


what does dileas mean?


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Aug 2005)

oh Fry,

please don't do this to me...it is in my signature.....


My question was what was the point of saying (reserve) ?

dileas

tess


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

lol...


Because I figured that reg force would undergo a lot more PT than reserve training.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Aug 2005)

:'(

And I had hope for you..

dileas

tess


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

does borden have a similar obstacle course as st. jean?


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Aug 2005)

wouldn't know,

never been to st. jean.

dileas

tess


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

I was talking to someone the other day and they mentioned that we would probably be bussed off base to do the obstacle course.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Aug 2005)

hmm maybe,

Last time I was there there was quite an excellent course on base, mind youj that was a while ago (12-15 years), where would they be bussing you to?  Toronto?  

dileas

tess


----------



## Lost_Warrior (29 Aug 2005)

> Because I figured that reg force would undergo a lot more PT than reserve training.



That's not really true.  While Reserve training is less than that of their reg force counterparts, while on course, it's generally the same.   The only major difference being the fact that in the reserves, the fitness PO check is no longer required to pass where as it is in the Reg Force.


----------



## NavComm (29 Aug 2005)

Borden has a *confidence* course, it's not referred to as an obstacle course. We marched over there and did half the course, it was completed following the 13 km ruckmarch back from the field.

As far as res vs reg f training, it's my understanding that army reserves do not do the same bmq as reg force but that navy and airforce reserve training is equivalent to reg force army/navy/airforce. Someone can correct me if that is wrong.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (29 Aug 2005)

I remember when I was in Meaford, we did the obstacle course there (or like you said.. "confidence course" as they call it now) and after completing it, our course officer says to us "you guys finished it too fast, go back and do it again"...and off we went.

The finish line was sweet sweet relief.


----------



## NavComm (29 Aug 2005)

lol, that would have been fun!

When we did ours we ran from one confidence builder/obstacle to the other. Some were harder than others, the best one was the big wall where a few people thought they'd just try taking a run at it and see if they could get over it....now I'm talking some pretty small people here....well if you've ever seen the Road Runner and how he splats up against walls....you'll get the visual. A few of the guys did get over it on their own though, pretty impressive.

I couldn't believe the bruises I had on my arms after that. I guess the adrenaline rush at the time makes a person immune to the pain, because I never felt a thing.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (29 Aug 2005)

Yea I know what you mean.  We did the confidence course quite a few times during my course.  After every run through, I was full of scrapes and bruises, and didn't even notice them until I hit the showers.

Crawling under the barbed wire was the worst I find.  It wasn't so bad for me because I had a tac vest, but the guys on my course were not issues them yet and their butt pack would always get caught in it at the end of it and we would need someone there to pull them out.   Not to mention the dirt was full of little sharp rocks that would ruin your elbows and knees.   

Aah...good times  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (29 Aug 2005)

everyone gets cold feet. It would be unnatural if you didn't. Suck it up, and do it. You may regret it later, you may not. But, I guarantee you would always regret not trying. If it were easy,anybody could do it, and it wouldn't be worth doing, would it?


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> everyone gets cold feet. It would be unnatural if you didn't. Suck it up, and do it. You may regret it later, you may not. But, I guarantee you would always regret not trying. If it were easy,anybody could do it, and it wouldn't be worth doing, would it?



Coldfeet are gone. Thanks. Good advice.


----------



## NavComm (29 Aug 2005)

Fry we can tell you some horror stories to bring back those cold feet....just to keep you in the normal range


----------



## Fry (29 Aug 2005)

Do tell! I'm a sucker for punishment.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Aug 2005)

Well, looks like bled1234, the originator, is gone off to course, time will tell. Fry picked it up but says he doesn't have cold feet anymore either. No more hand holding and molly codlling ;D The thread has served it's purpose. Time to close.


----------

